# McCulloch 3.7 Eager Beaver Chainsaw



## machineshopt (Jan 30, 2005)

Good Afternoon,

I am new member to this forum.
I have a McCullouch 3.7 eager beaver chain saw.
I am in need of a exploded parts manual. 
The manual oiler push rod and parts to make it work was lost.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

machineshopt


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

You probably don't want to hear this, but I would throw that saw in the trash if I were you. McCulloch has been out of business for about 7 or 8 years now and you can no longer order parts for them (you have to find someone that still has stock from that long ago).

Alot of people will argue and say that McCulloch is still in business because of newer 2 cycle equipment that is being sold under the McCulloch name, but this isn't true. The McCulloch name was purchased by Ryobi, so any McCulloch equipment made in the last 7-8 years is actually a relabeled Ryobi.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah better to trash it. if the engines good, well then you could keep that and sell it or use it for something else, but otherwise its not worth it if its the original McCulloch. thats really how they confuse people ryobi does, don't mind the engines but selling stuff under other names they bought and not offering parts for older models ain't right to me.


----------



## Bowman's (Dec 16, 2004)

We service a lot of old saws, you might want to give these people a call they carry a lot of parts for MCculloch and might be able to help. Wallenberg Sales Corp. In CA. (800-225-4756), Bob’s lawnmower service In NY (607-638-9297). Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeff194307 (Dec 28, 2004)

WRONG!!!! McCoulloch is now a Chinese firm. They do not have a parts warehouse, so they contracted with MTD to provide the parts in the states. The parts for the new ones are readily available through MTD, who bought Ryobi, but Ryobi did not buy out McCoulloch. Are we totally confused yet? Getting parts for the older mAC's is another story, I am told by my MTD distributor that the parts left from when McCoulloch was in bussiness are in the warehouse, but the supply is limited. This should get everyone going in here, but I got the info during an MTD update school this spring.


----------



## machineshopt (Jan 30, 2005)

Gentlemen,

I thank you all for your quick reponse to my question.

This is a great site, with people interested in helping others.

Sincerly,

Machineshopt


----------

